#  Chat Ecke >   Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Lara >

## StarBuG

Huhu Lara 
Sehe gerade, das du Geburtstag hast. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, alles Liebe und Gute, und das du in deinem nächsten Lebensjahr gesund bleibst.   :diamond_cut:   :zl_good_luck_cut:   :g_party_eyes:  und ein  :Prost mit Wein:  auf dich  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Lara! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Liebe und Gute! 
Genieße Deinen Tag! 
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*    :c_10cheers_3:   :g_party_eyes:   :Prost mit Wein:   :zl_good_luck_cut:   :v_smilie_rainbow:

----------


## Domino

Gesundheit ist das einzig Wahre, i.d. Sinn noch viele Jahre... 
Alles Gute zum Geburtsgtag  :congratulations_2b_cut: cut:  :cool_5:   :s_rose_for_u_cut:   :gift_2:  
wünscht Dir Domino

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Lara! 
Ich wünsche dir allesalles Gute zu deine, Geburtstag und viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Glück im neuen Lebensjahr!  :v_smilie_rainbow:   :zl_good_luck_cut:   :Prost mit Wein:   :g_party_eyes:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Lara

Hallo Ihr Lieben ! 
Möchte mich für Eure Glückwünsche recht Herzlich bedanken !!!
Habe den gestrigen Tag sehr genossen und habe mich von der Family verwöhnen lassen  :Grin: 
....dazu noch Berliner-Wetter mit 25 Grad....so läßt´s sich leben. 
Wünsche Euch eine schöne Woche ! 
Viele liebe Grüße 
Lara

----------


## Küken

Auch von mit nachträglich alles alles Liebe zum Burzeltag....  
Lg Küken

----------

